# Mighty Shores - 800L



## Ricardo Pinto (Nov 25, 2005)

*Mighty Shores - 800L (211G) Update 03/03/06*

Mighty shores

Setup

Aquarium: 190 x 60 x 65 cm (aprox 741L)
Sump: 50x50x50
Lightning: SOHAL line 2x 150W (HQI) + 2 x 80w (t5)
CO2: 10kg Super Bock system  
Substract: 18L ADA Powersand special; 72L ADA amazoin + african soil

01-01-06










First week










Third week










Seventh week




























Regards,

Ricardo Pinto


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Great job 
Can you tell me what these plants are:








http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic665140copy8yu.jpg

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

*Basalt*

Great job! You can't go wrong with columnar basalt-a very unique rock. I think the winner of the AGA competition used it.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Gonzofish said:


> Great job! You can't go wrong with columnar basalt-a very unique rock. I think the winner of the AGA competition used it.


I asked for plants, not rocks


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Very nice. It has grown in very well and will look even better when it is fully grown in. 

Sudi: #1 is Pogostemon Stellata and #2 is Heteranthera Zosterifolia.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> Very nice. It has grown in very well and will look even better when it is fully grown in.
> 
> Sudi: #1 is Pogostemon Stellata and #2 is Heteranthera Zosterifolia.


Thank you very much


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

beautiful tank


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

Sudi said:


> I asked for plants, not rocks


The response wasn't necessarily meant for you, Sudi. I was simply complimenting the unique rock choice. I love how the rocks break the surface. The plants are nice too, especially the tennellus around the base of the rocks.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I love it....according to my calculations 800liters is exactly 211.33 gallons


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

a very beautiful tank... nice work..
What filteration do you use ?


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Very, very nice. Another month or two and I think it will be even better!

Karen


----------



## Ricardo Pinto (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi all!

I'm glad you all enjoy it. But the final layout isn't yet done. I intend to change the background colour to a brighter one. What do you think?

I'm still waiting for the crypto's growth and trimming work.~
I hope it would be better by then.

For filtration ... i use a sump with an eheim 1250 pump.

Regards,
Ricardo Pinto

PS: Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Ricardo Pinto (Nov 25, 2005)

New photos

9th Week










Thanks FAAO for the photo, it's really great.

Regards,


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow even more beautiful, i love the intense red plants nice work


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful plants! The colors are brilliant. I'm curious to know what sort of fertilization regimen you use.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Just an amazing tank.
Can I ask you how much money you have spent to it?


----------



## LiLGuppyGal181 (Feb 14, 2006)

your english is perfect and your tank is GEORGOUS[smilie=w: how do you keep the plants so tidy and stay down? (my gold algae eater likes to dig my plants up) did you have any inspiration from nature for this tank? so many questions!

thanks
~Laura


----------



## Ricardo Pinto (Nov 25, 2005)

> I'm curious to know what sort of fertilization regimen you use.


ADA Power sand special + amazonia soil. 
PPS (powered by APC forum of course ) every single day.



> how do you keep the plants so tidy and stay down? (my gold algae eater likes to dig my plants up) did you have any inspiration from nature for this tank?


I believe it's best for you to get rid from that algae eater and buy SAE (siamensis algae eater). 
Nature? I think my inspiration came by seeing other aquariums in forums and contest's and my own taste.

Thank you all for the kind words.

Regards,
Ricardo Pinto


----------

